# some new work



## George Watkins (Oct 4, 2012)

Hello folks
here are some new piece's i've just completed

olive ash 12" tall by 5 1/2" wide






spalted ash 6" tall by 6" wide





olive ash 9" tall by 6" wide









crotch figured ash 9" tall by 7" wide





spalted beech 9" tall by 6 1/2" wide









olive ash 12" tall by 6 1/4" wide





rippled ash 12" tall by 6" wide









group pic


----------



## Lenny (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow! Great stuff as always, George. 
I think the spalted beech is my favorite.


----------



## D.Oliver (Oct 4, 2012)

I can't pick a favorite.  That spalted beech is right up there, but the crotch figured ash is very eye catching too and I really love how the knot was incorporated in the olive ash one.  Great work George.


----------



## Bob Wemm (Oct 4, 2012)

Spalted beech is my favourite, although they are all pretty specky.
Congratulations.
Bob.


----------



## mrcook4570 (Oct 4, 2012)

Phenomenal work!  The various rim details are fantastic.


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 4, 2012)

Beautiful pieces, George!!! I love the figure in the olive ash!


----------



## sbarton22 (Oct 4, 2012)

That quality is through the roof!!


----------



## Jim Smith (Oct 4, 2012)

Stunning work!!!

Thanks for sharing.

Jim Smith


----------



## sbarton22 (Oct 4, 2012)

How did you blacken the inside of that one vessel?


----------



## 76winger (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow, that's a beautiful group of hollowforms!


----------



## creativewriting (Oct 4, 2012)

Absolutly outstanding.  I love spalted wood, but I think the black rimmed vessel is my favorite.


----------



## thewishman (Oct 4, 2012)

LOVE your amphora shapes! Very pretty! The fifth one, the crotch figured ash, is such a pleasing shape. You have a great eye for dimensions that just look right.


----------



## Bowl Slinger (Oct 5, 2012)

A very nice group of vessels you got there George.


----------



## ericofpendom (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi George, these are all beautiful pieces.  The forms are just right.

Eric...


----------



## Dai Sensei (Oct 5, 2012)

Love your work George


----------



## Old Lar (Oct 5, 2012)

No favorites, I like them all.  Beautiful work!


----------



## cnirenberg (Oct 5, 2012)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## George Watkins (Oct 5, 2012)

Thank you for all of your comments- there very much appreciated

sbarton22: I painted it with matt acrylic paint


----------



## brownsfn2 (Oct 5, 2012)

ALl of them are just beautiful but the first one is my favorite.  Just exceptional work.  I so hope I can get there someday.  Looks amazing.


----------



## SDB777 (Oct 6, 2012)

Ummmmm......wow!





Scott (all great ones) B


----------



## George Watkins (Oct 8, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## rizaydog (Oct 8, 2012)

Fantastic work.  They are all very nice.


----------

